# Tacx Fortius or Computrainer...



## Rickcau (Jan 22, 2002)

I know the Computrainer has been the choice for years, but in reading specs and reviews on the Tacx Fortius I am having a hard time making the decision.

I would like the ability to plot out a route using GPS, then train using that route. I know I can do this with the Computrainer, but it requires me to purchase course creation and GPS converter software. Training with power and heartrate are a must.

Can any of you guys with experience in with either of these units lead me in the right direction? 

Here are the features I am looking for:

- Power Meter 
- Heartrate
- Spin analysis
- Zones
- Course creation using GPS from Garmin 705

I cannot seem to find specs on the Tacx Fortius, but logically I would expect it to provide power and heartrate features.

Thanks!


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

I would check out the ERGvideos also that are available for the CT. I use them and they kick ass. Website is www.ergvideo.com.
For reliablity and repeatability( wattage) you can't beat the gold standard computrainer.


-John


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

As long as you're looking at the Fortius you might add their new Bushido to the list. I can't help with the comparisons at all between your options but the Bushido looks like it might have some advantages over the Fortius depending on your use and priorities.


----------



## Rickcau (Jan 22, 2002)

Decided on the comuptrainer. Sure, the Tacx Fortius has nice graphics, but pales in comparision to the features and courses that you can download, not to mention the spinscan feature.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rickcau (Jan 22, 2002)

jjmstang said:


> I would check out the ERGvideos also that are available for the CT. I use them and they kick ass. Website is www.ergvideo.com.
> For reliablity and repeatability( wattage) you can't beat the gold standard computrainer.
> 
> 
> -John


Those ergvidoes look awesome! Which ones do you recommend? They all look awesome!


----------

